# BAD Sound... HELP Please...



## Bowdoctor (Jan 16, 2015)

I am getting a BAD intermittent sound many times.  I replaced the Sound Card to later find out I still have the problem.

Win 7
ASUS CM6870

Sound Card Adapter *WAS*: NVDIA GeForce GT 520

Sound Card Adapter *NOW*: Creative Sound Blaster Z SBX PCIE Gaming Sound Card System Builder Version SB1502 

I am running 2 screens, a 24" LED and a 18" LCD.  They are plugged into the same VIDEO Adapter.  I have a Video on the MOB, but do not know how to run them both at the same time......

Listen to the sound on the Video I did make, I hope you guys can give me a hand....

WATCH MY VIDEO OF SOUND PROBLEM.

Dave


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 16, 2015)

What kind of speakers do you have? brand and model number?  Sounds like interference.


----------



## Bowdoctor (Jan 16, 2015)

Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System (3-Piece) - Black
Model: KLIPSCH PRO

Thanks for the replay...


----------



## Bowdoctor (Jan 16, 2015)

ONE THING....  I hear it every 1-3 mins when I am using BOTH screens at the same time.

Watch the timer on the bottom of the screen, it will show you when in real time I hear the noise.  

ON the video, it does not play the sound as I hear very good.  It sounds like a "Raspberry" you give a Loved one... with a little deep bass to it...


----------



## Okedokey (Jan 16, 2015)

If possible, move the sound card to the furthermost pci slot from the cpu.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 17, 2015)

My guess is you have a short in the output wiring coming from the sound card or what ever source your using or interference from a power cord. Have you tried completely removing all the speaker wiring and redoing it?


----------



## Bowdoctor (Jan 17, 2015)

*THANKS FOR THE HELP..*

I took out the video card, and tried using the on board video on the MB.

I still get the darn noise.  

THEN I switched to the Monitor #1 only and still the noise...
THEN I switched to the Monitor #2 only and still the noise...

About to give up...  who knows.... maybe the power supply... OMG.. and how do I test that...


----------



## Bowdoctor (Jan 17, 2015)

StrangleHold said:


> My guess is you have a short in the output wiring coming from the sound card or what ever source your using or interference from a power cord. Have you tried completely removing all the speaker wiring and redoing it?



The Sound card is NEW..... and the noise was well before the new one...


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 17, 2015)

Can I suggest booting to safe mode and see if it still happens?  If it doesn't then its a software issue.


----------



## Bowdoctor (Jan 17, 2015)

I will try that....

I am using my headphones.... it still makes that "Raspberry" making sound you do on skin...


----------



## Dallas Jack (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the source of the music? If it is a MP3 file does it happen if you play a CD?


----------



## PunterCam (Jan 28, 2015)

It's something crapping out in your computer - it "sounds" very much like a cpu overload sounds when working with music software. Definitely not a wiring thing, or a speaker thing.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jan 30, 2015)

Could be the bit rate or some other setting. http://www.computerforum.com/232335-poor-sound-quality-my-mic.html#post1955117


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 2, 2015)

Okedokey said:


> If possible, move the sound card to the furthermost pci slot from the cpu.



Did you try this?


----------



## Bowdoctor (Feb 16, 2015)

Please watch my VIDEO of my sound problem... 

The Studder is at :31 and :52

I tried another set of speakers..
Replaced the Sound Card...
Reformatted the hard drive and still same problem

I wrote to Asus and they told me to send the PC in for repair..  OMG

Model  CM6870

CAN IT BE THE POWER Supply???  I downloaded "SpeedFan"  the voltage readings do not change, but maybe .5 volts + and -

What do ya think!!


----------



## Okedokey (Feb 17, 2015)

Update the BIOS http://www.asus.com/au/Desktops/CM6870/HelpDesk_Download/


----------

